# Sanity Afghan - picture posted 09/17/2013



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

I posted this earlier today as my Sanity Afghan - since it was knitted while I was glued to the couch recovering from rotator cuff surgery. I was astounded at the lovely response.. and the requests for a pattern. It is virtually a log cabin design I saw on Facebook and figured out the pattern myself. There is probably a "real" professional pattern out there somewhere.. but this is how I did it.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cwrenity (Apr 14, 2013)

That is gorgeous !


----------



## peony (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks so much for the "how to"!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Very nice work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Elliemay said:


> I posted this earlier today as my Sanity Afghan - since it was knitted while I was glued to the couch recovering from rotator cuff surgery. I was astounded at the lovely response.. and the requests for a pattern. It is virtually a log cabin design I saw on Facebook and figured out the pattern myself. There is probably a "real" professional pattern out there somewhere.. but this is how I did it.


I'm amazed you managed so much knitting while stuck in one spot with an injured wing! Kudos! I hope all is now well healed and stays that way.

Yes, there are scads of log cabin patterns 'out there', but there's always room for another! And yours has less sewing than most, so it's a winner. Have you added it to Ravelry's database? If not, you probably should. It's better than many already there.

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my, thank you.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you  It is lovely.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

I found one afghan at Ravelry that looked very much like this made from Noro Kureon - she is selling her pattern, not to comfortable just stepping on her. The original I saw had dark sashing too, but I just couldn't bring myself to do it so I picked out that sort of cranberry instead. I greatly appreciate your input. Thanks. I read your bio while at Ravlery.. I learned to knit in 1952 or 53 from my baby sitter. What a gift for a child that was.


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Thank you .


----------



## Anita_ (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you .


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, thats the loveliest log cabin afghan I have seen, thanks for the pattern. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a nice pattern, thanks for taking the time to share it with us!!


----------



## Suzjoh (Jul 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!! 
A log cabin blanket is my ultimate goal. After watching the tutorial on very pink . Com , . I'm practicied on dishclothes. Someday I'll get it!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Elliemay said:


> I posted this earlier today as my Sanity Afghan - since it was knitted while I was glued to the couch recovering from rotator cuff surgery. I was astounded at the lovely response.. and the requests for a pattern. It is virtually a log cabin design I saw on Facebook and figured out the pattern myself. There is probably a "real" professional pattern out there somewhere.. but this is how I did it.


How did you manage to knit without injuring your shoulder. My wrist was held very close to body..not to be lifted...as per Dr.'s orders.
Jane


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

Elliemay said:


> I posted this earlier today as my Sanity Afghan - since it was knitted while I was glued to the couch recovering from rotator cuff surgery. I was astounded at the lovely response.. and the requests for a pattern. It is virtually a log cabin design I saw on Facebook and figured out the pattern myself. There is probably a "real" professional pattern out there somewhere.. but this is how I did it.


Thank you, so much, for sharing your wonderful pattern!


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

What a lovely piece of work!


----------



## catladybug8355 (Apr 10, 2013)

it looks great!! thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful afghan !! Thank you for sharing the pattern !


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. Your work is so pretty and a wonderful "travel" project.


----------



## Lady Raggs (May 15, 2013)

Here's a free pattern on Ravelry for a log cabin pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/let-the-yarn-do-the-work-log-cabin-afghan


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Good morning! Just what I need.another pattern to save. But I did it anyhow. I currently am looking at a log cabin baby blanket that I have printed out to begin for our future grandbaby. Your afghan gives me inspiration! Thanks so much for posting and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

That is just awesome! Especially love the colors! Thanks for sharing!

P.S. Know where Cloverdale is - we used to go through there when BIL and SIL lived in Shelter Cove. Nice little town.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

you did a beautiful job


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Awesome! And thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

Love the name! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## TravelKnit (Feb 23, 2013)

Perfectly wonderful! Thank you for going to so much trouble to give us all the pattern &#128536;


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

LOVE all the beautiful colors. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I think it is wonderful. Your choice of colors -- perfection. I really, truly love this afghan! Are you all better now?


----------



## wittless knitter (Mar 25, 2011)

lovely. I did my first log cabin, using scrap yarn, last year. I am now knitting one called the stain glass afgan. same, except using noro kuryon yarn, therefore, don't have to change yarns. one skein does one block. yours is very beautiful. I really love doing this pattern. a perfect take'a'long. happy knitting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Ditto!


Cwrenity said:


> That is gorgeous !


----------



## Lady Raggs (May 15, 2013)

Found this one the other day for scrap yarn too:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sock-yarn-blanket
looks like fun!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your beautiful pattern!!!!This is the one I will make...You are very generous to share...
julie


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Elliemay, thanks so much for taking the time and sharing this pattern. Jessica Jean expressed my thoughts entirely! I like the way you have put it together. Hope you are on the mend. I look forward to trying this; supposed to be a LONG winter.... Carlene


----------



## akann (Jun 27, 2011)

Your Afghan is truly beautiful and you have written a great pattern. Thank- you for gifting this to us.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

lovely and thank you for the pattern


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

The colors you picked are wonderful! I think that's the hardest part You should knit you initials some where and the date too I wish you lived closer to me I would love to make one but I would need lots of help to get started Once I make one block I thinks I would be OK


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Thank you Ellimay. It's a lovely design and lovely colours too.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you! This is such a beautiful blanket.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful.... I love the colors!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I saved it and renamed it EllieMay's Sanity afghan. Thanks for sharing


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful afghan, thank you for the how to's.


----------



## naztuna (Oct 9, 2012)

Beautiful. Love it! thanks for sharing.


----------



## kensy (Sep 24, 2013)

I imagine making it, must have been very difficult and it takes hard work for the best results. amazing!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I think your colors are just fab!! A lot of work right after surgery. Found a pattern that is similar hope this helps :-D 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/learn-to-knit-a-log-cabin-blanket


----------

